# Tonneau bed cover



## mr4shootin (Sep 19, 2008)

Looking to put tonneau cover on my 02 Tacoma.Does anybody have any recommendations.I'd preferr a hard cover.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 19, 2008)

mr4shootin said:


> Looking to put tonneau cover on my 02 Tacoma.Does anybody have any recommendations.I'd preferr a hard cover.



LEER comes to Mind....


----------



## deerhunter75 (Sep 23, 2008)

*A.r.e*

I have a A.R.E cover and by far way better quality than the Leer.

Deerhunter75


----------



## COYOTE X (Oct 27, 2008)

Had a "Undercover", loved it. Got a new Chevy and will order another one this week after the "Line-X" is sprayed in. COYOTE X


----------



## Davis31052 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have an A.R.E. on my F-150. I love it for storing stuff in the bed. Secure, dry, and out of site.


----------



## snake bite (Oct 31, 2008)

*tonneau cover*

I have one of each.  I bought a fiberglass A.R.E. and loved it for the security aspect.  I could leave stands, fishing poles, golf clubs etc..... and not have to worry about them growing legs and walking off if you know what I mean.  Then come time to use my truck as a truck and I had to remove the cover and let me tell you it was a PAIN.  I purchased a fold up soft cover, I cant remember the make, but it folds up and has under rail locks and man have I been happy with it.  I can have it off in about 30 seconds or leave it on and it folds into a third of the bed.  You need to consider how much you use the bed of your truck before you spend a chunck on a fiberglass.  I bought mine on here for 100 bucks and they are 400 new.  Good luck


----------



## youngers (Nov 26, 2008)

If I was in the market for a hard cover I would go with the "undercover"---very easy to install and after it is installed no tools are needed to remove the top to use your bed for large loads. The only draw back is you can only get it in black.....


----------



## Slingblade (Dec 20, 2008)

A friend out in Texas put one of these on his truck and it was sweet, and since it retracts, you can just roll it out of the way and haul what you need to.

http://www.rolltopcover.com/


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Jan 11, 2009)

snake bite said:


> I purchased a fold up soft cover, I cant remember the make, but it folds up and has under rail locks and man have I been happy with it.  I can have it off in about 30 seconds or leave it on and it folds into a third of the bed.  You need to consider how much you use the bed of your truck before you spend a chunck on a fiberglass.  I bought mine on here for 100 bucks and they are 400 new.  Good luck



I have a fold up soft cover that I love. Easy on and off, waterproof hauling. Can't be secured, but a lot of times the old saying "out of sight, out of mind" is true.


----------

